# Audi R8 lowered and OZs (lots of pics)



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

this was a returning customer who just got the R8 ,i detailed his escort cossie about a year ago ,this car is on the front page of fast ford this month
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=206419

the owner decided on a 2 stage enhancement, no interior and no engine clean

on with the detail

arches and tyres cleand with megs super degreaser and brushes

















wheels cleaned with bilberry and brushes


















car foamed and washed 2 buket method with lambs wool mit and megs shampoo plus


















badges ,panel gaps ect cleaned with megs APC and brush


























tardis to remove tar spots










taken in and dryed










warming up the clay with some hot water










car clayed with wolfs clays and last touch for lube


















now for a look at the paint under some lights










































































































paint readings taken ,paint was from 73 was the lowest i found and 148 was the highest and an average of around 110-120 in most places


















worked my way up through pads and polish ending up will lake country white wool pad and menzerna fg500 ,one polishing set with this combo had low removel rates on this very hard paint and was still leaving a lot of defects behind .
at this point i decided that the car deserved better than a two stage polish, three sets was needed to correct and a refining stage ,this was a finnish i was happy with and what a car as nice as this deserved ,so a four stage it was 
at no extra cost to the customer

some before and afters

before


















after


















before


















after










before










after










before










after


















before










after










before










after


















before










after


















before










after


















before


















after


















before


















after


















before


















after










before


















after










before


















after










before


















after


















before


















after


























some random afters










































































with all the polishing done time for a foam with megs APC to remove the dust then rinsed with 0ppm filter water


















back in for a blow dry










blackfire sealant via DA










blackfire metal sealant for the wheels and calipers










all glass cleaned with 3M










wolfs blackout for all plastics and tyres


































the clean up from all that polishing


























exhust tips polished with alu,megs metal and 00 steel wool (no pics)

all finished some inside shots










































































































































































































outside


























































































































































































this was a total of 50 hours in 3.5 days
if you are reading this well done it was a long one and thanks for looking 
all coments welcome 
regards stevie :thumb:


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovely detailing work, but why the hell would someone lower it? Audi probably spent many millions on the suspension development do people really think they know better?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic, very stealth


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

that is the nuts:argie:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks stunning that, excellent turn around :thumb:


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent detail. great job


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning and awesome work on your behalf.
Wish I knew you had this in would've came down to see it in the flesh.
Great stuff as always, liking the BMD plates too :thumb:

It looks mint lowered as well, what suspension setup is it?

Aaron


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice work mate ;-)

Paul


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great write up ..... have you got any pics ?:lol:

Joking aside , the paintwork was shocking for such a sweet motor and you have transformed it back to it's rightful glory ..... fabulous work and thanks for sharing.

WANT ONE


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I can tell from this one, the Audis paint was rock hard to correct, but you have done wonders to the paint, that's defect free all the way, very good job there, massive amount of effort went in to this one.

The alloys and extra lowering makes the car more unique in my eyes, plus those alloy are light weight, being black and black and sleek all the way, its makes it look more aggressive.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Absolutely stunning and awesome work on your behalf.
> Wish I knew you had this in would've came down to see it in the flesh.
> Great stuff as always, liking the BMD plates too :thumb:
> 
> ...


come down any time aaron your allways welcome ,as for the setup i dont know but it was very low


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

nice work, stunning reflections


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Great job done here, this paint looked really swirly and probably never seen any correction at all.
Not familiar with the sealant you used here, but I think I would top it with a coat of any premium wax as well  Like you said, this car deserves it! 

Did you use a rotary and what type? I also want to know how you solve the problem with the Audi rings, did you use the cottonsticks here too? I once detailed an Audi S4 but the rings was missing..


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

This wouldn't have been heeading down the m6 on Thursday night would it?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

banditbarron said:


> This wouldn't have been heeading down the m6 on Thursday night would it?


he got it on thursday and dove home ,i would think he used the M6 back up to scotland ,so i think theres a good chance it was


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> Lovely detailing work, but why the hell would someone lower it? Audi probably spent many millions on the suspension development do people really think they know better?


maybe the owner wanted to improve it - if its on pukka suspension like eibach then they're probably developed even more than the PE set-up..

brill work steve :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job as always with VAG not the easiest paint to work on but results are stunning well done :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Great work the results have transformed it.
Suspension wise KW etc all do kits for these which are going to have been developed over 100's of hours.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

great work:thumb:

i didn't think you could make an r8 chavvy but that guy has nearly done it


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> Lovely detailing work, but why the hell would someone lower it? Audi probably spent many millions on the suspension development do people really think they know better?


for chav kudos mate


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

:argie: Stunning finish mate love it


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Work


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

viperfire said:


> great work:thumb:
> 
> i didn't think you could make an r8 chavvy but that guy has nearly done it


I don't understand what's chavy about mounting expensive lightweight wheels to improve handling on a performance car?

Nevertheless, absolutely amazing job and kudos to how fast you turned it around :thumb:


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

viperfire said:


> for chav kudos mate


So your saying anyone that lowers their car or puts a set of aftermarket alloy wheels on a car they instanty turn into a chav?

I love the car, looks mean as hell, the only thing I'm not a fan of is the carbon side vents are they wrapped?


----------



## zas (May 6, 2011)

nice write up..
great job


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Stunning car!

Such a shame that the Wolf's clay mars so badly with Last Touch as a lube though. I actually got less marring using the aggressive clay than I did with the mild!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

not only stunning wrk but stunnign car OZ's look the business.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

lovely finish on the paint shame its on those wheels.
they do not suit it at all. I can understand changing the suspension set up as audi will make it as good as possible without taking its normal road use characteristics away. I also understand putting lightweight wheels on i but atleast put some on tht look half decent


----------



## LeeR (Jul 2, 2009)

dazzyb said:


> lovely finish on the paint shame its on those wheels.
> they do not suit it at all. I can understand changing the suspension set up as audi will make it as good as possible without taking its normal road use characteristics away. I also understand putting lightweight wheels on i but atleast put some on tht look half decent


The owner might like these wheels?


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Fantastic job on those swirls. Really nice.

I wanted to hate the lowering and the wheels and make some snide comment about him keeping his customisation to the Cossie, but after a few minutes staring at it I've got to say... I like it. 

For reasons I can't quite put my finger on, I wouldn't do that myself, nor would I buy it, but I do like the more purposeful look of it.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

jimmy669966 said:


> Lovely detailing work, but why the hell would someone lower it? Audi probably spent many millions on the suspension development do people really think they know better?


It's a slight shame that this was the first comment to read after all that work.........

Great detail there and the car looks awesome in the afters, correction work looks great especially on this very tough ceramic lacquer......:buffer:

Thanks for taking the time to share this with us and I hope the owner enjoys the results, for me the modifications look spot on.......:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

LeeR said:


> The owner might like these wheels?


he might like the wheels
dont want to offend the owner, just my point of view.
i'm all for changes to make the car better, just not my personal taste.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure that everyone with the negative comments will post up the pics of their super car for us all to pass judgement on... I'm presuming you all can afford such a car eh 



> Ok folks, please keep on topic when posting in "The Studio" section, remember were about detailing and paint correction etc , we are not here to comment about peoples personal style preference/habits/car equipment/ looks/ bodykits fitted etc etc (remember the car is probably the owners pride and joy).
> 
> Any such comments will be deleted without prior notice.


anyway... good work, car looks very nice after all the work.... hope the owner keeps her nice!

:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Stunning car, stunning job and stunning wheels in my opinion 

Great work though, such nice attention to detail and the hardwork really shows with the strip lighting - Looks beautiful, dripping wet!

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning detail on a car approaching 4 years old... Just a shame the car is ruined by being lowered and then sticking on aftermarket wheels.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

David Proctor said:


> Stunning detail on a car approaching 4 years old... Just a shame the car is ruined by being lowered and then sticking on aftermarket wheels.


If its been done properly theres no reason why it would be ruined,one of my customers bought a new bmw 1M then drove to italy....got a new exhaust fitted and had a full susspension upgrade which lowered it quite a lot,with no problems at all:thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Absolutely stunning work!! Fantastic correction achieved leaving the car with a finish it deserves.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

great job! lovely car!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Superb!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work on a stunning car, with great photos too!:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking R8! Turned out very nice!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice.

Quite heavily swirled, so needed the attention. Top work:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Truly awesome, this is a detail I keep revisiting as its a good read n the detailing is just ace!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive just realised who's R8 this is....... I missed the link on the first post RE his escort.

Stunning work


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

stunning work

bad choice of wheels in my opinion for such a nice car


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

mike13098 said:


> stunning work
> 
> bad choice of wheels in my opinion for such a nice car


they are light wight racing wheels


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done! :thumb:


----------

